# Colour Shift Paints in Aerosol Cans



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I posted asking about this a few years back, sadly didn't get too far. Looks like Rustoleum keeps bringing back their colour shift paints then almost immediately shuts down production of it. 

The USA though has a lot of websites for custom paints in cans. 

Example








Kustom Canz - Custom Aerosol Cans


Custom Paints Inc is a world leading supplier of custom and special effects coatings. We offer Custom Paints, Aerosol Cans, Airbrush Paints, Automotive paints, Automotive Aerosol cans, Metal flake, Hobby paint, motorcycle paints, sand paper, Fine line tape, masking tape, 2k Aerosol cans. chrome...




usa.specialistpaints.com





Lots of really cool colours, especially the chromacoat stuff. They do ship to Canada... but... $30USD a can, plus $25USD to ship, so almost $70CAD and likely another $20 import fees... so yeah, $90-$100 for 1 spray can, plus you need sealer, black base coat and a clear coat. Yikes.

Canada finally has nitro, and 2 companies for it as well... do we have anything like in the link here in Canada yet?

I have a "paint guy" at Napa/IdealSupply... he mixes the paint for all stores in the region. Usually pretty good, but as soon as I ask about this type of paint, the responses seem to stop coming. I think unless you have a paint code for a car, you're outta luck.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Look for Duplicolor Mirage. They have multiple colour combos. Not sure how easy it is to find. I am betting with Spray Max 2K clear, it could look pretty good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is something slightly different and probably not helpful, but maybe interesting.

Amanda has a weird backpack / purse thing that reacts strangely to flash photography.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

@Rollin Hand ya I love that Spray Max 2K... I have 2 cans of it here for 2 other guitars... and a rust spot on the car I have to fix.

@Milkman my sister has that exact same bag... and you are correct, that's absolutely not useful at all. 

Seems in the USA, every State has a few companies selling custom pearl/chameleon/chrome paints in rattle cans, and we have nothing. Few colours at Canadian Tire, but never the colour I want and the effect is never as good. I'm currently after the Cromacoat Fireball... oh it's nice...









Chromacoat Fireball 🔥🔥🔥🔥 @enigmapaintworks can’t wait to see this one CustomPaints.com | By Custom Paints | Facebook


3.4K views, 61 likes, 10 loves, 19 comments, 11 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Custom Paints: Chromacoat Fireball 🔥🔥🔥🔥 @enigmapaintworks can’t wait to see this one CustomPaints.com




fb.watch


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

this guy found some, but I'll bet my life's earnings he doesn;t live in Canada


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm certain a lot of non-Canadians can find it... that's kinda what my point is. Why are there 50 companies online in the USA and none in Canada?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Duplicolor has 2 colours available again at Canadian Tire... Blue/violet and green/violet. Not a whole lot of choice or difference really. If you don't like violet you're SOL. 

I have a PRS kit guitar, and I think I might grab the green one since I have green abalone for inlays, then Spraymax 2k matte finish.


----------

